# Cats & Rats



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I've been thinking about adding to my little family - but I'm a wee bit nervous. 

I live in a VERY small bachelor apartment, I have a big critter nation cage for my ladies which they love - but it takes up a big chunk of my living room. I've been thinking about getting a cat, but I'm nervous it will scare the girls. 

Does anyone else have rats and cats? Any advice? Should I add to my family or just keep it with me and the girls?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I always say that if you have enough spare room in your home, love in your heart, and money in your wallet, then you can care for another life.

Rats will react the same way that any existing pet in your home would react to a new one. Perhaps frightened at first. Maybe curious about the new creature. Soon enough, though, everyone will be fine.

My rats LOVE my cats. One cat even loves them back! (The other doesn't hate them, but she prefers to sit where they can't get to her so that she can watch them in peace.)

Obviously, every animal is different, but I honestly wouldn't let it hold you back. I'd try to get a kitten and not a rescued older cat that is set in their ways or likely lived off of prey animals for some time in the outdoors.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I would definitely go for it! but get a kitten if possible because it will grow up with the rats and be used to them 

I have 4 cats and my rats have never batted an eyelid at them (I wish they would... my heart stops every time big, extremely prey orientated, psychopath cat sits and watches them and they just come up to the bars to say hi) it will take awhile of getting used to


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is very possible to have kitties & rats happily together  I have 2 budgies, 2 rats & 4 cats! 

As caged said when you first bring the cat home there will be time needed for everyone to adjust. There may be some fear at first and alot of curiousity. After that it will calm down and probably be bored of each other lol

my rat Sookie LOVES my cats. She gets so excited and tries to get to them. She doesn't understand they could hurt her I guess lol. My cats range from completely indifference to love to wanting to pounce and perhaps attack them. Every cat is different and has different prey drive/levels of play. 

I am strongly against letting the rats & cats out together. When my rats are out my cats are in a different room. It is the same as my birds. I used to live in a tiny apartment0 500 sq feet and my birds were in the living room. I would let them out everyday to fly for an hour or so and my cats got locked in the bedroom during that time. You could do the same. I know some people do let their pets hang out together with zero issues and with some it is fine, but IMO the risk is just far too great to risk it. Even if a cat is nice it doesn't have to be in attack mode to smack and one scratch can be a serious injury, even playful.

Kittens are very playful so they might jump at the cage more would be my concern but you do have the added bonus of teaching it from the start. you could ask rescues or shelters if they have any cats that came from a home with smaller pets? I like a water bottle for when the kitties are being naughty near the cage, one squirt and a loud NO and they learn quickly what is allowed.


----------

